
What ruins can teach us about beauty and decay - diodorus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/what-ruins-can-teach-us-about-beauty-and-decay/2020/02/06/1f26cb98-3e3b-11ea-8872-5df698785a4e_story.html
======
danidiaz
An earlier book about the subject is "In Ruins" by Christopher Woodward.

I also liked this "Ruins and Futurity" article [http://www.sf-
encyclopedia.com/entry/ruins_and_futurity](http://www.sf-
encyclopedia.com/entry/ruins_and_futurity) about the use of ruins in science
fiction.

------
droithomme
I was only able to read one paragraph due to the paywall. Do you have a
workaround? Thanks.

~~~
trevyn
[https://archive.is/Y60oM](https://archive.is/Y60oM)

(Generally, just pasting a paywalled article URL into archive.is works.)

